# Looking for someone to convert CamBam files ...



## arvidj (Jan 21, 2017)

I have four small CamBam files [.cb] that I want to import into my CAD system [Rhino3D].

If you happen to know what other formats CamBam can 'Save As' I would appreciate the information. The online documentation indicates there is a 'Save As' menu option under 'File' but does not elaborate on what other formats might be available.

Thanks,
Arvid


----------



## TomS (Jan 21, 2017)

arvidj said:


> I have four small CamBam files [.cb] that I want to import into my CAD system [Rhino3D].
> 
> If you happen to know what other formats CamBam can 'Save As' I would appreciate the information. The online documentation indicates there is a 'Save As' menu option under 'File' but does not elaborate on what other formats might be available.
> 
> ...



You can export a .cb file in DXF format.  Does that help?  I know nothing about Rhino3D or if it will open a DXF file.

Tom S.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 21, 2017)

TomS said:


> You can export a .cb file in DXF format.  Does that help?  I know nothing about Rhino3D or if it will open a DXF file.
> 
> Tom S.



Yup, what @TomS said.  Export DXF.


----------



## arvidj (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks. Anyone one with CamBam want to contact me, take my 4 files, convert them to DXF and send them back?


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 21, 2017)

I'll be happy to do it, or you can just do it yourself.   Send me a PM if you like.

Free trial download
http://www.cambam.info/downloads/


----------



## arvidj (Jan 22, 2017)

I wanted to publicly thank Jim for converting the files.


----------

